# need help



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have $1000 budget for a home theater...I wanna custom build a cylinder subwoofer...any suggestions?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Is the 1k for just the sub?


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

No for the whole system


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

What else do you need to get for $1k (receiver, BluRay player, TV, speakers, wiring, etc.)? What is your budget for the sub itself?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

I need a receiver, five speakers a sub amp and a subwofer


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Speakers:

http://www.yambekaaudio.com/ or http://www.fluance.com/ $400

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR608 $300 Facture reconditioned
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...hannel-3-D-Ready-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html

I cannot comment on the cost of building a sonotube subwoofer. Read over this thead
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ts/38138-klipsch-driver-stuffed-sonotube.html

If price becomes an object then I would look at parts-express subs by BIC or Dayton such as 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=303-436


----------



## krishnamayekar (Apr 26, 2011)

SONY 3d receiver MODELS on web site


----------

